# Im After 3 Related Hops Recipe Ideas



## DKS (19/10/12)

Hi guys , Im after some recipe ideas, mainly hop combos, for a brew to be shared by three brothers that are coming to my place at xmas. One is my FIL.All over 60yrs. They are not HBers or beer geeks so Im looking for a bog std quaffer using three geneticaly related hops just to keep a theme.
One coming back from USA in the next few weeks so a get together is a given.
Any suggestions of combos where three hops are related? 
As well as having nice fresh beer it will make me look like I know what im doing brewing just for them  
Daz
Maybe in wrong thread. Mods please edit.


----------



## DU99 (19/10/12)

have a look in recipe database


----------



## Phoney (19/10/12)

Do you have any ingredients in stock at the moment? That might help to steer you in the right direction.

Otherwise the coopers range are easily cloned and are always easy to quaff by the non-craft-beer drinker.


----------



## Helles (19/10/12)

Citra Simcoe and Galaxy
More Galaxy than the others towards the end of the boil
And dry hop with a mix match
Most pale ale grain bills will match this
IBUs and flavour hops dependant
Low mash temp 
Maybe a Lager yeast to dry it out a bit
Its what i have done for a work Christmas party beer
But i have been Culturing these suckers with good micro brewed beer for a while


----------



## Bizier (19/10/12)

Cool little challenge.

If you picked a noble hop like Saaz, it would open up the opportunity to use Motueka, Riwaka, Ultra, Sterling, I am unsure about Summer and Southern Saaz from Australia. That would open you up to basically any three styles which you could poke a stick at unless you were after a quintessential C-hop or UK hop flavour.

I was going to suggest these three beers until I re-read your post:
Saaz Bohemian Pils
NZ hop pale ale using Motueka and potentially Riwaka (you could make the base almost like a pils)
and some other lager or ale using Ultra or Sterling

If you are using three hops in a


> bog std quaffer


 then I think it is a bit of overkill, because most beers in this category are lucky to use one or two, and most just use processed tetra/iso extract.

There was an interesting BN show ages ago where they had a brewer on who was formerly at AB making Budweiser, and he said they actually use complex blends of hops, and my interpretation was that it is basically so that there is no hop character which sticks out too far and becomes recognisable.

Perhaps do a good European style lager base, lightly bittered with Motueka, flavoured with mid-kettle Sterling and finished with a bunch of late Saaz.


----------



## kenlock (19/10/12)

Ask the USA traveling brother what he has found interesting, and then brew to that. He will be the seller at Xmas, you the provider/hero. Multiple brews would obviously on the cards.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## DKS (20/10/12)

Thanks for your replies fellas. Following up on those:



The data base hasnt helped, as there is so much to brouse thru and I dont know which hops are related to each other. I suppose thats what Im realy asking.

I have quite a variety of hops to choose from, about 30 odd.

I would think they would prefer a lager, light body, commercial swill like.

Yes, I have other beers for them as well if they are game.

Daz


----------



## petesbrew (20/10/12)

DKS said:


> Thanks for your replies fellas. Following up on those:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, take a note of the 30 hops you've got, Maybe if you search the characteristics you'll be able to piece them together and find out what's related to what.
Bizier's idea is a good one re: saaz varieties.
There's also Goldings, fuggles, Styrian Goldings...
Have a search for hop substitution charts, that'll help in your quest. IMO it sounds like a lot of effort to make something "lager, light, commercial swill like".
edit: have a look at Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale & Tony's Bullshead Summer Saison.... two different delicious beers, same season in mind.


----------



## DKS (20/10/12)

Will do, cheers
Daz


----------



## DKS (20/10/12)

I tried to copy/paste hops inventory from beersmith without success. 30 something hops list = to much effort

Reply/response.

Its not that important just something Ide like to do. The only effort aside from doing a regular brew day is posting questions, sitting in front of PC with beer in hand is not hard  
Daz


----------



## geneabovill (20/10/12)

90% Pale
5% Wheat
5% Crystal 10L

20gm Magnum @ 60 min
10gm Amarillo @ 10 min
10gm Galaxy @ 10 min
10gm Amarillo @ Flameout
10gm Galaxy @ Whirlpool/Cube

Mash at 65C for 60 min. 23L batch.

Winner for your rello returning from the States, and easy enough to drink for the swillers.

NB: hops aren't related, but they're good mates.


----------



## Bizier (21/10/12)

Shit, I just thought of the obvious one besides Saaz: Fuggle, this opens you up to Cascade, Styrian Goldings, Willamette, Centennial, Glacier, Progress, Pacific Gem, and probably a bunch more, but that would allow you to brew something quite cool.

I am not a massive fuggles fan, though I should probably try it again sometime, but it makes a great parent or grandparent.


----------



## lukiferj (21/10/12)

I have used this chart a few times when I couldn't get some the hops I wanted.

http://www.brew365.com/hop_substitution_chart.php


----------



## petesbrew (21/10/12)

Here's a link to the pages , A couple of ones I've posted in the past.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry556378


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry924175

Hope this helps.


----------



## DKS (21/10/12)

Thanks for the effort guys but I was after related hops info, as in genetics, not subs.
Daz


----------



## Nick JD (21/10/12)

Old guys? I'd do fuggles, williamette and tettnang. 

Apparently some hops from Tettnang were growing wild on Mr. Fuggles farm in Kent. The Americans took it to a place called Williamette and grew it.

They all have an earthy spiciness than 60 year olds would enjoy.


----------



## felten (21/10/12)

:icon_offtopic: Not sure about that, AFAIK it was bred in the US at the request of Anheuser Busch to improve on fuggles. 

http://inhoppursuit.blogspot.com.au/2010/0...r-in-chief.html interview with the bloke that did the breeding.



DKS said:


> Thanks for the effort guys but I was after related hops info, as in genetics, not subs.
> Daz


Theres a USDA pedigree tree here http://www.ars.usda.gov/SP2UserFiles/perso...hoppedigree.pdf
Another list here with pedigree info http://www.freshops.com/hops/usda-named-ho...ty-descriptions


----------



## petesbrew (21/10/12)

DKS said:


> Thanks for the effort guys but I was after related hops info, as in genetics, not subs.
> Daz


I don't know shit about genetics.
Here's something with lots of facts & figures.
View attachment hopunion_variety_databook_1_.pdf


----------



## Mardoo (22/10/12)

DKS said:


> Hi guys , Im after some recipe ideas, mainly hop combos, for a brew to be shared by three brothers that are coming to my place at xmas. One is my FIL.All over 60yrs. They are not HBers or beer geeks so Im looking for a bog std quaffer using three geneticaly related hops just to keep a theme.
> One coming back from USA in the next few weeks so a get together is a given.
> Any suggestions of combos where three hops are related?
> As well as having nice fresh beer it will make me look like I know what im doing brewing just for them
> ...



Anyone know of any "hop family tree" charts available online, or anywhere really?

Nice idea DKS. Good chance for me to learn a bit more in detail about hop origins. Don't think I can yet be much help with your recipe though.

While you're at it get that relly coming from the States to bring you some packs of the harder-to-find US hops (pellet or plug of course) that are easier to get over there.


----------



## Yob (22/10/12)

Great Links Felten, not seen those before :icon_cheers:

ed: Has the OP thought about some sort of Partigyle for 3 different Beers? 3 Beers, 1 brew seesion, 1 day. IPA - APA - Porter.. or whatever..

IPA - CTZ 
APA - Magnum/Citra/Amarillo
Porter - Fuggles/EKG

:icon_cheers:


----------



## DKS (23/10/12)

Yes, nice job felton. A family tree is what Im after. Other good info in the last few post too.


Hadnt concidered a partigyle for this at all. Something that has been on my list of things to do though.

Daz


----------

